# Making my home Bengal proof....



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

All windows closed
Anything that can be pulled down, to be pinned down
All reptile vivs with keylocks
Mesh enclosure in the little ones room - door closed at all time...`

lots of toys, big scratching post.....


getting him delivered in 5 weeks, paying £100 for a courier...

I know there will be lots that he will play with and probably break....
but this is the little beauty I'm getting...


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

anything extra anyone can mention.

Going to get him on a super premium food - Meowing Heads! Get 20% off in work  woo!


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

stunning looking little chap. All the waiting will be well worth while.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

stoaty said:


> stunning looking little chap. All the waiting will be well worth while.


I hate waiting, but gives me time to prepare.

My main concern is the Bengal is going to be very interested in my 2-3 year old female Iguana who roams the house..... will have to be very careful as I dont think they'll get on... :lol2:

he is a proper beauty though, well worth the money!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

KarlHowells said:


> I hate waiting, but gives me time to prepare.
> 
> My main concern is the Bengal is going to be very interested in my 2-3 year old female Iguana who roams the house..... will have to be very careful as I dont think they'll get on... :lol2:
> 
> he is a proper beauty though, well worth the money!


You may be pleasantly surprised..mine doesn't bat an eyelid at the other creatures in my house, he's really laid back. Although when he was a kitten he had a very annoying (and painful) habit of climbing up peoples legs!
Is yours an SBT?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable :flrt:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

5plusmany said:


> You may be pleasantly surprised..mine doesn't bat an eyelid at the other creatures in my house, he's really laid back. Although when he was a kitten he had a very annoying (and painful) habit of climbing up peoples legs!
> Is yours an SBT?


I will just have to wait and see, and hope they don't clash, cos don't think the Bengal kitten will stand much chance and not having my £500 kitten getting whipped. My Iguana is really friendly but she's pelted a Jack Russel in the face when he got a bit too close....

yeah he's an SBT. Had to learn so much about all this as when I first looked to see what 'SBT' I was getting well confused! Know he's F3...

Originally it was the misses who wanted a Bengal, and now i've been the one paying for it, and sorting it all out...crazy ehh!:lol2:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Why is this in the exotic mammals ,its just a moggy

£100 to be delivered :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I had a Serengeti, a half bengal half oriental and she was just like my other cats, I don't understand the difference either, I've met several bengals and they are just er, nice domestic cats..


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> Why is this in the exotic mammals ,its just a moggy
> 
> £100 to be delivered :gasp::gasp:


my bad...

and it's coming from nottinghamshire...and I live in Plymouth...so yeah.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

It dosent matter if you live in scotland £100 :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> It dosent matter if you live in scotland £100 :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


oh well, it's all paid, and I'm excited!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

animalsbeebee said:


> Why is this in the exotic mammals ,its just a moggy
> 
> £100 to be delivered :gasp::gasp:


I have to agree with both those comments.

So if the kitten is being delivered to you, does that mean you haven't been to the breeders to choose your own kitten or to meet the breeders, see their set-up and meet the parents??


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> I have to agree with both those comments.
> 
> So if the kitten is being delivered to you, does that mean you haven't been to the breeders to choose your own kitten or to meet the breeders, see their set-up and meet the parents??


No I've not not gone half way up the country to have a look, partner picked it, and they sent us a ton of pictures of each type of bengal, and then we chose. seen pictures of the parents. if she's happy then I'm happy. www.pureblisbengals.co.uk is where we got it from.
i aint taking a day off to travel the country!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Then I'm sorry to say it, but you wouldn't get a kitten from me. I've had people travel further than that to view and collect kittens quite happily.

Apart from which I'd never buy a cat or a dog from someone without seeing how they keep their animals and how they treat them - sorry!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> Then I'm sorry to say it, but you wouldn't get a kitten from me. I've had people travel further than that to view and collect kittens quite happily.
> 
> Apart from which I'd never buy a cat or a dog from someone without seeing how they keep their animals and how they treat them - sorry!


fair enough  I dont have a car to travel so a courier is easier for me. I'm happy with what I'm getting, spoken to them a lot over a few months, and they're happy. thats all that matters. cheers for the tips on 'bengal proofing'.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I wasn't commenting on you having the cat couriered, I was commenting on you not going to view the kitten and the breeders' set up.

As far as your comment about Bengal proofing - it's no different from cat proofing, as a bengal is just a cat.

If you're keeping it indoors then you'll need to provide lots of stimulation and scratch/climbing furniture which you said you had. You've confirmed that you're securing your other animals and you are aware there could be a problem with the iggy.

If you're going to allow it to free roam, then more than likely it'll be outside most of the day and coming home to sleep.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> If you're going to allow it to free roam, then more than likely it'll be outside most of the day and coming home to sleep.


I agree, well at least more than likely only come home to sleep until of course the day it is run over or stolen. :bash:


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

He will likely jump on top of the vivs so ensure that they will take the weight of a cat landing forcefully on the lids.They are also pretty good at pushing them off a table! My cat has destroyed so many things by jumping on them... pop up tents, plastic drawer units, a TV...
It's just the same as a moggy but it will be heavier as an adult. That's the only difference really.
Kittens are facinated by anything that moves so expect it to pounce on any moving creature. 
I am pretty shocked that a breeder is selling their cats without the person actually seeing it. Not a criticism of you, just very surprised that they are doing this. 
He is beautiful. :flrt:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> I wasn't commenting on you having the cat couriered, I was commenting on you not going to view the kitten and the breeders' set up.
> 
> As far as your comment about Bengal proofing - it's no different from cat proofing, as a bengal is just a cat.
> 
> ...


Main reason I haven't gone up is due to time, and partner being happy anyway. Know someone that has got a bengal from them in the past and they had nothing but good things to say about them, which is good enough for me.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

KarlHowells said:


> Main reason I haven't gone up is due to time, and partner being happy anyway. Know someone that has got a bengal from them in the past and they had nothing but good things to say about them, which is good enough for me.


I hope you enjoy your kitty!!

I have to agree if i were to be spending that amount of money on a kitty i'd go and see it. My boss got a puppy last year, because her friend got a lovely puppy from them a year ago ... turns out the pup we got has food / resource aggression. If only we'd gone and seen how the puppie were kept/looked after/their mum and dad etc etc


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Wont travel half the country ,is that what you call a couple of hours ,i would travel anywhere if its an animal i wanted

How do you know they are the parents could be pictures of any cat

What happens if the vet is to far ,wont you travel then

Good luck buying your cat from there :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

If you actually look at the distances involved between them, you're looking at about a 5 hour drive each way not including breaks or bad traffic. The vet situation is hardly the same consideration.

Random thought: Does the distance selling directive apply to pets?


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> Wont travel half the country ,is that what you call a couple of hours ,i would travel anywhere if its an animal i wanted
> 
> How do you know they are the parents could be pictures of any cat
> 
> ...


I live close to the vets, all my reptiles have regular check ups ta, so Bengal will be the same.

I didn't feel the need to travel up and I could not get the time off anyway, too many people off in work at the moment. 
I only came to get advice, thanks to any who have given some.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't worry, i'm not here to be nosey or question your ability to pick yourself a kitten, your a grown person afterall 

She's beautiful, hope shes everything you wish for and more! :flrt:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

GlassWalker said:


> If you actually look at the distances involved between them, you're looking at about a 5 hour drive each way not including breaks or bad traffic. The vet situation is hardly the same consideration.
> 
> Random thought: Does the distance selling directive apply to pets?


A quality breeder would not sell an animal without meeting the owner, added to this that there are a number of very well rated Bengal breeders within our own county I have to admit I agree with the others, it is a very bad first action when getting a cat.

However another post may not get this response, second only to calling Czech wolfdogs "wolves" and "wolf hybrid", posting bengal cats as "exotics" gets peoples backs up and could be responsible for a harsher response here. If only because it really shows so little research into the breed they are getting.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

x Sarah x said:


> Don't worry, i'm not here to be nosey or question your ability to pick yourself a kitten, your a grown person afterall
> 
> She's beautiful, hope shes everything you wish for and more! :flrt:


He :lol2:
but thank you, I can't wait!


----------



## Mongouk (Apr 17, 2012)

Not to tread on anyones toes, being new to this, although i personally would most likely view the animal before purchase and if it was too far seek one closer, but surely if karl and the breeder are ok with not meeting then that's down to them surely?

Surely that one factor does ot make a good or bad breeder. However i do agreee that some research should be done and karl is happy with what he has seen.

Why not lay off a bit?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When I bred Siamese I would never have sold a kitten to someone without meeting them first!!
An F3 Bengal is no different to care for than any other breed of domestic cat tbh its only the F1`s that have different requirements. Im surprised the breeder sold a kitten to you if they know its going to be a free range cat as most want them to be indoor cats. I have a Bengal and other than being a bit bad tempered and a one person cat I cant find much differance between him and the other cats I have.
When I wanted a Sphynx I would have travelled the country to collect my first boy, no way would I have parted with £850 without actually seeing where he came from and how he was reared.

Good luck with your new kitten


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

GlassWalker said:


> Random thought: Does the distance selling directive apply to pets?


Surely they're all pets?

As far as I'm concerned all my kittens were sold as pets first and foremost.

I sold a kitten to a lady from Banff in the far north of Scotland and she came to visit me to meet all my cats and choose her kitten. When it came to her actually collecting the kitten we drove half way and met hetr to hand the kitten over. It saved her the 6+ hour journey again, as we were on our way to the north west of Scotland on holiday.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

When I bought up the distance selling directive, or to give it's UK implementation "The Consumer Protection (Distance Selling) Regulations 2000", I was wondering if its scope includes pets. This was introduced to give consumers more protection when buying things they have not examined in person from the seller. In a quick scan of the text, I don't see anything which would specifically exclude pets from being applicable providing the other conditions are met.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> A quality breeder would not sell an animal without meeting the owner, added to this that there are a number of very well rated Bengal breeders within our own county I have to admit I agree with the others, it is a very bad first action when getting a cat.
> 
> However another post may not get this response, second only to calling Czech wolfdogs "wolves" and "wolf hybrid", posting bengal cats as "exotics" gets peoples backs up and could be responsible for a harsher response here. If only because it really shows so little research into the breed they are getting.


I can't speak for others, but in my case my comments regarding buying a cat from a breeder you've never met or visited to see their set up would be the same for any breed of cat to be honest, cos I just think it's wrong on every level.



GlassWalker said:


> When I bought up the distance selling directive, or to give it's UK implementation "The Consumer Protection (Distance Selling) Regulations 2000", I was wondering if its scope includes pets. This was introduced to give consumers more protection when buying things they have not examined in person from the seller. In a quick scan of the text, I don't see anything which would specifically exclude pets from being applicable providing the other conditions are met.


Ah! misunderstanding, sorry. :blush: I thought you were differentiating between show animals and pets.

That is an interesting point though I've no idea whether it would apply or not. However, i do know of people who've bought animals 'unseen' and been very unhappy with what they've received and basically been told 'tough' - but maybe those owners didn't know about these regulations???

In fact I'm sure I've read a few comments on here from people who've bought reps in those circumstances.

BTW I know the OP has taken my comments personally, but they were directed more to the breeder than him, but I do hope he will update us with his kittens progress once he finally gets him.


----------



## PrincessRiot (Apr 26, 2012)

what a cutie!!!!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> I can't speak for others, but in my case my comments regarding buying a cat from a breeder you've never met or visited to see their set up would be the same for any breed of cat to be honest, cos I just think it's wrong on every level.
> 
> Ah! misunderstanding, sorry. :blush: I thought you were differentiating between show animals and pets.
> 
> ...


I'll keep everyone updated, but in the right category! :lol2:

I can understand everyones points, and the Bengal wont be let out, so thats the only reason I posted for a bit of advice, don't want lots of broken stuff.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks - I would like to follow the kitten's progress and I certainly wasn't having a go at you personally. Just thought you were taking a chance buying on trust to be honest - not everyone is honest.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

One tip for you, buy a pack of Blu tack and use it to stick any ornaments etc down, active kittens are very good at knocking things off:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Very true - everything in my house is blu-taked down, although there are still a couple of cat ornaments with ears missing! :roll:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> One tip for you, buy a pack of Blu tack and use it to stick any ornaments etc down, active kittens are very good at knocking things off:lol2:


And food bowls, and anything at all that can be pushed off a shelf really! :lol2: In fact, anything breakable, just hide it away or pray it'll stay intact. 
Our kitten was knocking her biscuit bowls off the sideboard every night before we blu-tacked them down :devil: She's also had her meat off the side as well once or twice! Little swine!


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

feorag said:


> Thanks - I would like to follow the kitten's progress and I certainly wasn't having a go at you personally. Just thought you were taking a chance buying on trust to be honest - not everyone is honest.


Thats a fair point, I'm fairly confident all is okay and if not then I'll learn an expensive lesson eh :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

I will have to get myself some Blue Tac! got a lot of stuff that I think he's going to be interested in...

I have a Exo Terra Flexaurium, and I'm just dreading the cat with this, because it's a mesh enclosure, it's going to jump on it, and there's going to be two jumpy lizards in there, so might put it ontop of something else and try block it off somehow :/ 

Thank you for the blue tac tip though, will get me started anyways! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

KarlHowells said:


> I will have to get myself some Blue Tac! got a lot of stuff that I think he's going to be interested in...
> 
> I have a Exo Terra Flexaurium, and I'm just dreading the cat with this, because it's a mesh enclosure, it's going to jump on it, and there's going to be two jumpy lizards in there, so might put it ontop of something else and try block it off somehow :/
> 
> Thank you for the blue tac tip though, will get me started anyways! :lol2:


ive had two cats go through exo's get rid of them or block the top off..


----------

